# Using older canning jars??



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I found an old Ball Ideal wire top canning jar at the salvation army. Some people still use these jars but other people say they are dangerous. One argument for using them is that they are the same canning system that is still in use in Europe and that system is still valid and safe.

I would like to hear from some people who still use them and I would like to hear from some people who use to use them but who had an actual bad experience with them that turned them off to using them. If you have no practical experience with using them and you want to tell me how dangerous they are, please don't. I already know about the warnings in the modern canning books about using older cans and recipes. 

Honestly, my feelings are these: If these older canning jars are still valid then they are more practical and frugal then modern canning jars. Am I right or wrong? I do not know that is why I am hoping to find people with some real life experience with these jars.

Thanks folks.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

I haven't had any real life experience with this type of jar, but my concern would be the fact that any jar will become weak over time, and explode during processing. I've had this happen to older jars that I purchased myself, so I know it happens. I'm interested to see what others have to say though.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Never used the jars with bails and glass lids, but have used and still use plenty of older jars for canning. I don't know if anyone has included this fact in a thread or not, but older canning jars are often twice as thick as the new ones and much heavier. We have had plenty of new ones crack or shatter on us but never has an older jar broken. 

When using older jars a person should look carefully at the rim of the jar's mouth to be certain that there are no chips or other breakage that can lead to the jar's not sealing during pressurization.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I use some old bail type jars and like them very much. I also use the newer jars with metal lids and rings. I only water bath as I don't yet have a pressure canner. I might not use the old jars for pressure canning simply because of their age, however, I have eaten lots of food that was pressure canned in these jars. I don't know why they would be considered unsafe (yes, I have heard that from the experts and canning guides), they are easily checked for a seal. Simply loosen the bail once the jars are completely cool and with the jar over a bowl lift the jar by the lid. You will know if the jar is sealed. Replace the bail for storage. I like the glass lids better than the metal and there is no ring or metal lid to rust. I think the storage life is longer for this reason and no metal or bpa is in contact with the food. As homstdr74 said, be sure to check the rims of both jars and lids for damage. The older jars are much heavier.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The only issue that I am aware of with the bail-type jars is sometimes you don't get a good seal. But, like everything else, FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS!! The directions say to tip the jars over sideways to detect any leakage. If you have leakage, the seal is not good.

You'd be surprised at the number of people that don't know how to follow directions. Many people, still today in 2013, BOIL THE LIDS when canning, although the DIRECTIONS explicitly say DO NOT BOIL. Even Jackie Clay says in her blog, BOIL THE LIDS.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a couple dozen old glass & wire-top canning jars and love to can in them mostly because I think they look cool. Once they are cooled I release the wire and gently tug on the glass top to make sure I have a good seal then replace the wire for storage. I suppose it's possible for one to be so old it cracks or breaks under pressure but I've never had that happen.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I was going to mention also that the older jars are thicker. 

good advice folks. 

Picking it up by the lid is how I was reading that you check the seal. One thing that was mentioned that I do not understand is that they are two closed settings on the wire bale, one is simi-opened and the other is fully closed. it was suggested that you water bath the jars with the wire bale in the semi open placement to give the lid enough freedom to vent and flex while canning. Then the wire bale is put in full closed position after they come out of the canner. Does sound right?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The old blue glass jars do seem to be fragile under heat, especially where the logo is - I've lost a few to sudden changes of temperature, the thicker the glass the more likely that is to happen. NEVER try to oven sterilize these old guys.

The only way I use them now (with the rubber seals you can still buy new - are some people are using them without a seal or is that just a given?) is for cooked tomato preserves where you just put the hot tomatoes/sauce into the sterilized jar with a 1/4 " headspace, pop on a rubber ring, the glass lid (also sterilized) and close the wire bale all the way. No water bath at the end - the controversy is whether there's enough acid in the tomatoes to be safe.

I've done the same thing with the glass-lined zinc lids, but you have to trim the rubber seals down to fit. When it comes to checking the seal, I have to trust in meticulous technique. Never had a failure.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

cowgirl, and you can leave those tomato preserves out of the fridge for a year or more?


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Blue ones look nice empty. Save those.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, I have kept some pint jars with chili sauce over a year - no probs. The canned tomatoes in quarts were eaten up in a few months.

I only use the old jars for family food gifts, so it's not a substitute for modern jars for me.


----------



## Dawn lowery (Sep 19, 2020)

City Bound said:


> I found an old Ball Ideal wire top canning jar at the salvation army. Some people still use these jars but other people say they are dangerous. One argument for using them is that they are the same canning system that is still in use in Europe and that system is still valid and safe.
> 
> I would like to hear from some people who still use them and I would like to hear from some people who use to use them but who had an actual bad experience with them that turned them off to using them. If you have no practical experience with using them and you want to tell me how dangerous they are, please don't. I already know about the warnings in the modern canning books about using older cans and recipes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawn lowery (Sep 19, 2020)

I just bought 133 of those jars From a guy who had a barn full. I’m thinking the same darn thing. I think I’ll replace some old bail wires by making a new one with a wire hanger. I purchased my replacement seals. I’m using weck canning methods I found on YouTube. Lift by the lid only after pressure canning either it’s sealed or it’s not. Add more processing time for the thicker mass of jar. I haven’t done it yet btw . I just bought my first pressure canner. There were no modern jars available pissed me off so off I went to get the old ones. Grandma lived long enough with use of those bail wire jars screw the new ones and their yearly replacement costs.


----------



## Clydecrashcup (Sep 4, 2020)

I have jars that are very old ! Probably 80 years old and as time went by I remember my Mom complaining about the new jars being so cheap and breaking easily . As time went on the jar makers have all cut back on material to save money . The old jars I have are blue in color and yes they are way thicker in material and I feel much safer using them vs the newer jars and I never let them leave my residence because of sentimental value .


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

City Bound said:


> I found an old Ball Ideal wire top canning jar at the salvation army. Some people still use these jars but other people say they are dangerous. One argument for using them is that they are the same canning system that is still in use in Europe and that system is still valid and safe.
> 
> I would like to hear from some people who still use them and I would like to hear from some people who use to use them but who had an actual bad experience with them that turned them off to using them. If you have no practical experience with using them and you want to tell me how dangerous they are, please don't. I already know about the warnings in the modern canning books about using older cans and recipes.
> 
> ...


I still use them, just don't reuse the rubber gasket.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Clydecrashcup said:


> I have jars that are very old ! Probably 80 years old and as time went by I remember my Mom complaining about the new jars being so cheap and breaking easily . As time went on the jar makers have all cut back on material to save money . The old jars I have are blue in color and yes they are way thicker in material and I feel much safer using them vs the newer jars and I never let them leave my residence because of sentimental value .


My mother used to say the same thing. When you lift the new jars out of the water you have to be very careful not to bump them.


----------

